
Relay 101: Building a Hacker News Client - uptown
https://medium.com/@clayallsopp/relay-101-building-a-hacker-news-client-bb8b2bdc76e6
======
Tankenstein
Cool! i've been wanting to see a good simple getting-started with relay for a
while now. I feel like this is a bit overkill for most of my projects, but i
might use it someday. I like the idea that you just declare what your
component's data dependencies are, and let relay sort most of that out.

